# A family outing



## clpeay (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## hattrick (Aug 29, 2011)

What a great picture. I love the contrast of the bright yellow against the water. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice picture love the colors and the contrast.


----------

